# Read this and get mad.



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

This has to floor you.:smt076

From the L.A. Times :smt076
1. 40% of all workers in L.A. County ( L.A. County has 10.2 million people) are working for 
cash and not paying taxes. This is because they are predominantly illegal immigrants 
working without a green card. 
2. 95% of warrants for murder in Los Angeles are for illegal aliens. 
3. 75% of people on the most wanted list in Los Angeles are illegal aliens 
4. Over 2/3 of all births in Los Angeles County are to illegal alien Mexicans on 
Medi-Cal , whose births were paid for by taxpayers. 
5. Nearly 35% of all inmates in California detention centers are Mexican 
nationals here illegally. 
6. Over 300,000 illegal aliens in Los Angeles County are living in garages. 
7. The FBI reports half of all gang members in Los Angeles are most likely 
illegal aliens from south of the border. 
8. Nearly 60% of all occupants of HUD properties are illegal. 
9. 21 radio stations in L.A. are Spanish speaking. 
10. In L.A. County 5.1 million people speak English, 3.9 million speak Spanish. 
(There are 10.2 million people in L.A. County ). 
(All of the above are from the Los Angeles Times) 
Less than 2% of illegal aliens are picking our crops, but 29% are on welfare. 
Over 70% of the United States ' annual population growth 
(and over 90% of California , Florida , and New York ) 
results from immigration. 
29% of inmates in federal prisons are illegal aliens. 
We are a bunch of fools for letting this continue. 
WHY CAN'T WE SEND THEM HOME 
HOW CAN YOU HELP?

Send copies of this letter to at least two other people .... 100 would be even better.


----------



## nboles1215 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Unreal..*

Wow...I knew that illegals were getting out of control, however, I did not realize that they are becoming a such huge statistic in our society.....and Hilliary says its a good idea to give them drivers liceneses?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They are INVADERS and we should treat them accordingly. 

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I say open season on illegals. I'm sick of this bulls#*t! It's a slap in the face to me and everyone else who had family that LEGALLY immigrated to this country.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Baldy said:


> This has to floor you.:smt076
> 
> From the L.A. Times :smt076
> 1. 40% of all workers in L.A. County ( L.A. County has 10.2 million people) are working for
> ...


I find this very difficult to believe. In fact, I find many of these statistics hard to believe. I own a business in L.A. County and I know who these people get paid and it's not in cash. They use phony CDLs and Green cards.

Illegal immigration is a huge problem, but I don;t buy these stats.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/immigration/taxes.asp


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A lot of it Snopes can't disprove either. I take both with a grain of salt. Is not our jails full of them out there? Are there not a bunch of them on welfare out there? Isn't there a lot of Latino gangs out there? It's happening right before our eyes and you can choose to see it or not. I see it on the tv and in the papers all the time here in Florida.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I recently moved to LA. Those numbers, on an estimation basis, seem about right. There are an awful lot of clearly illegal people living here. Lots of mexicans driving cars (often poorly and dangerously, without much care for traffic laws) without license plates that, for some strange reason, never seem to get pulled over.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Problemo Grande!*

I'm sure those stats are somewhat exagerated. Besides, there's no way the LA Times (Pravda) would print such horribly racist info! (Please note this was sarcasm.)

Illegal immigration and our unenforced borders are the biggest threat to this country right now IMO. But good luck stopping it. The fat cats on both sides of the aisle make too much money keeping things as they are. The only way to stop it is to take away the magnet. The gov't would have to seriously crack down on the employers who employ illegals. But they won't because they are making money off of it too.

The time is ripe for an independent candidate to step up and run on a platform of ending illegal immigration (which many polls show that 80% of Americans are in favor of, be they Lib's or Con's.) There are a few out there this time, but unfortunately their voices have been lost in the media din. 

Anybody have change for my $.02? :smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> The time is ripe for an independent candidate to step up and run on a platform of ending illegal immigration (which many polls show that 80% of Americans are in favor of, be they Lib's or Con's.) There are a few out there this time, but unfortunately their voices have been lost in the media din.


Aside from the massive problems confronting any third-party candidate, while most people oppose illegal immigration, it isn't a top priority for them. Polls from a variety of sources consistently show the immigration issue coming in as 4th to 6th priority to voters, after Iraq, the economy and health care (and usually the environment for liberals and terrorism for conservatives). Most people aren't one-issue voters, so if an independent ran with that as his major platform, he'd just go down in flames.

Iraq remains the major issue, and will be until it ends one way or another, or perhaps until there are very massive reductions in casualty figures.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Good point, Mike. I guess someone has to come up with an answer for that little problem first. Yeeeesh.... no ideas here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

nboles1215 said:


> Wow...I knew that illegals were getting out of control, however, I did not realize that they are becoming a such huge statistic in our society.....and Hilliary says its a good idea to give them drivers liceneses?


She was for illegal immigration before she was against it.

The big health care crisis is a sham. The reason the costs are out of control is all the free health care that is being provided to the illegals via the local hospital emergency wards and subsequent write offs. The National Health Insurance that is being touted is nothing more than an attempt to cover 20 million that don't belong here plus have the government take over 1/8 of the economy. Since when did health care become an entitlement that should be paid for by those that are paying their taxes?


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Aside from the massive problems confronting any third-party candidate, while most people oppose illegal immigration, it isn't a top priority for them. Polls from a variety of sources consistently show the immigration issue coming in as 4th to 6th priority to voters, after Iraq, the economy and health care (and usually the environment for liberals and terrorism for conservatives). Most people aren't one-issue voters, so if an independent ran with that as his major platform, he'd just go down in flames.
> 
> Iraq remains the major issue, and will be until it ends one way or another, or perhaps until there are very massive reductions in casualty figures.


I think if you look at recent polls, Iraq has slid in the polls. Illegal immigration is on fire as an issue right now. Even Elliot Spitzer had to back down on licenses for illegals when polls showed NY'ers 84% to 14% opposed his plan.

As the news out of Iraq has improved, the media has banished it off the front pages. Peoples' attemtion spans are very short.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> I think if you look at recent polls, Iraq has slid in the polls. Illegal immigration is on fire as an issue right now. Even Elliot Spitzer had to back down on licenses for illegals when polls showed NY'ers 84% to 14% opposed his plan.
> 
> As the news out of Iraq has improved, the media has banished it off the front pages. Peoples' attemtion spans are very short.


I dunno. These polls are all pretty recent: http://www.pollingreport.com/prioriti.htm. They show Iraq at the top, and illegal immigration coming in around the middle of the issues.

Anyway, the likelihood of Iraq returning to previous levels of violence once the Surge troops leave is very high. The Iraqi "government" shows no sign of the progress they were supposed to make with the "breathing room" purchased with American life and blood. It'll be back on the front page long before the election.


----------

